# Just another day in Florida



## Fishfreek (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 2, 2017)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 2, 2017)

I guess you have to be careful driving over the 7 mile bridge. The sharks start jumping out of the water and land in the bed of your truck. Very similar to the bass jumping into your boat but with man eating sharks. Add this to the alligators and water moccasins and I am cancelling my vacation next month.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesome! 

I want to move to Florida :lol:


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 2, 2017)

This explains the picture a little better


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2017)

NICE! i am going down to my stepdads place the first week of april. going to do some fishing while i am there on the St. Johns river.


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 2, 2017)

Lovedr. Where does your dad live? I'm pretty close to the St.Johns.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 2, 2017)

well, all states are famous for something.
Florida just happens to be the lightning capital of the world.
we have the most shark bites per year than any other state.
we have the most wild-n-roaming free pythons than any other state.
we have the most brain eating ameba parasites than any other state.
we have the most alligator attacks than any other state.
we have the most hurricanes than any other state.

we have a lot of stuff to be proud of !! LOL

yet - we are still run over and up to our belly buttons in flippin TOURISTS !!



I will not mention which tourists annoy and aggravate me the most because
some of those car tags may be members from right here amongst us. :fishing:



.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fishfreek said:


> Lovedr. Where does your dad live? I'm pretty close to the St.Johns.



He is in Satsuma.


----------

